# Fangnummer bei Handy/Rückruftrick



## Harald (4 März 2004)

Hallo

´möchte eine Mitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg in´s
Forum setzen, die eine neue Abzockmasche beschreibt und mich gestern per E-mail erreichte:

Wenn auf dem Handydisplay die Mitteilung "Anruf in Abwesenheit" und dann  die Nummer: +49137799090269 oder +49172332233333 erscheint, nicht zurückrufen. 
Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Fangnummer, die den Anruf bis zu einer Stunde und länger hält. Der Anrufer selbst hat keine 
Möglichkeit, den Anruf zu beenden. 
Bitte geben Sie diese Nummer jedem weiter, den Sie kennen, damit böse Überraschungen im Vorfeld schon vermieden werden. 

Mit freundlichem Gruss 

D. K. 
Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg 

Ich habe meine Tochter davon in Kenntnis gesetzt; diese wird das
in Ihrer Klasse auch zur Sprache bringen.

mfG H. Hermanns

_E-Mail Addi in Signatur , Signatur  deaktiviert, bitte entfernen 
Name gelöscht 
siehe Nutzungsregeln 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#9
tf/Moderator_


----------



## sascha (4 März 2004)

Ist ein Hoax (eine Falschmeldung). Abzocke mit 0137-Nummern am Handy gibt es tatsächlich. Die Geschichte mit der angeblich einstündigen Verbindung ist allerdings gelogen.

Siehe dazu auch

http://www.tu-berlin.de/www/software/hoax/telefon0137.shtml


----------



## KatzenHai (5 März 2004)

... es wäre auch das für mich erste Mal, dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft selbst an die Öffentlichkeit tritt, um verbraucherschützende Warnungen heraus zu geben. 

Zumal diese durchaus die Möglichkeit haben könnten, gegen den Nummerbetreiber etwas zu unternehmen - oder (wenn's dafür nicht reicht) von der Unschuld ausgehen und die Klappe halten müssten.

Und eine "Fangnummer" existiert in genanntem Umfang wirklich nicht - es läge auch gar kein entsprechender Vertrag vor, was ohnehin einen solchen Trick mittelfristig töten würde.


----------



## Heiko (5 März 2004)

Diese Hoaxes sterben aber auch nicht aus.
Erst gestern hat mich ein Kollege gebeten, eine Meldung für ihn auszudrucken und das weiterzuverteilen, die ein absolut klassischer Hoax war.
Sobald was Offizielles druntersteht, neigt man dazu, das einfach zu glauben...


----------

